# Is it wrong to have a GS if don't plan to "work" it?



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello: I am new here and looking for advice. We originally had a GS that we had to rehome after she seriously bit one of our other dogs. It was heart breaking b/c we loved her dearly and we still miss her. I love the loyalty and intelligence of the GS. I will also admit I love the commanding appearence of the dog. We are a large family with 5 kids and two whippets. I would love to get another German Shepherd but am very worried about the aggression. Someone on another forumn wrote that if you don't plan on working a GS you should not get one. We are a homeschooling family and are home during the day. The kids love the dogs and are always playing with them. My husband and I walk to exercise so the dog would be included in that. We have a good sized yard with dog door access. We took our other GS to basic obedience and would plan on doing that again. I guess my ? is it possible to have a happy GS in an active family if it does not include structured work(herding, agility, etc). Are there any that are breed for temperment/companionship minus the drive. I don't know if I am making sense. It is hard to let go of the idea of never owning another GS but I don't want to make a mistake that is unfair to a dog our my family. Any advice? Monica


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not the expert, but I believe that yes; you can have a GSD and not "work" it. 
You do have to engage their minds as being herding dogs they are very intelligent. They are bred to work.
They are also a dominant powerful type of dog so structure training is a must. Not necessarily structured agility or herding but definitely they must have the role of the human as the leader making the decisions. They need *consistant and confident* leadership. (but then again, 90% of dog breeds do not like being in charge)

You mentioned having Whippets...(neat dogs!) they have very thin skin, so a bite that may result in a small insignificant puncture that would require antiseptic wash and a bit of antibiotic creme may require stitches...also Whippets love to run, GSDs like to chase...small running things.

There are breeders and others who have a vast amount of experience than I do that can fill in the blanks that I've left.
But, I do have a female GSD, with two cats (one mean pyscho cat) and one squeaky high pitched barky weasel terrier.
I don't "work" my dog but definitely work to keep her balanced and structured and socialized. More of a lifestyle, I guess...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Whoever told you that you can not have a gsd without working it was full of malarkey. I have a 1 1/2 year old female and a 10 year old foster and neither one are worked. I do make sure they get plenty of exercise appropriate to their individual needs, plenty of playtime and mental stimulation. It is important when you look for your next dog you go to a breeder or rescue that will match the dog to your needs and not just let you pick out the dog you find the prettiest. If you are just looking for a companion then you want a reasonably low drive dog and a reputable breeder or rescue can help you find that dog. Regardless, you will still need to train, exercise and stimulate your dog but to a lesser degree than if you get a dog that is high drive and bred to work.

Good luck finding your new family member!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I think that it is a lot of work to be a well behaved family dog.


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

It depends on your definition of work. LOL. Dogs, especially puppies, are a lot of work  It sounds like you have an active family. If you go to a good breeder they can match you with a correct puppy. Puppy temperament testing can tell you a lot about what a puppy will be like as an adult. You defiantly don't want a high pray puppy but there are plenty of more easy going dogs. Not all GSD's have high working drives, however most are smart. You will need to engage your dogs mind. There is a lot of things you can teach your dog to do to keep it active. I have even seen a do kicky that if your dog dropped a tennis ball in and hit a button it would throw it for him (now that is a lazy way of playing fetch). 

I strongly disagree that you shouldn't own a GSD if you don't "work" it. You just have to find the right puppy. Good luck


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I also agree that you do not need to "work" your GSD. Yes they need to keep their minds active and lots of exercise. I would ask you for more details on the attack your GSD made to your other dog. Did you have her since a pup, how old was she when it happened. Did you have any other issues with her? Any information you provide can help us maybe see what happened and advise you on how to prevent that again.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Of course you can have a shepherd without working him/her, As long as you do give it frequent excercise and mental stimulation! They are'nt couch potato dogs though and need more mental stimulation than excercise I think! As long as you can provide a good home and teach him/her basic commands you should be fine! Don't forget to socialise your pup if you get another one I think socialisation is the key thing in owning a strong minded dog such as the shepherd! A well socialised dog is a happy dog indeed. And it will make living with a shepherd so much easier on your lives!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You've gotten some good points here. Also keep in mind that for the first half of a dog's life, walking at human speed isn't enough exercise. My 9 year old has just now gotten to the point where he's good with 2 daily walks. You'll need a plan to exercise him more than that, or he'll amuse himself by chasing the whippets.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree that you don't have to do any formal work with your GSD, just need to make sure he gets lots of excercise, fun training, and mental stimulation. 

I actually would not let a GSD play with wippets - GSDs are herding breeds and they like to chase and nip - not good for fast little delicate dogs like wippets.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i assume there's always someone
at home. this is a great position to be in.
you'll have so much time to devote to your dog
for training and socializing. a well trained GSD is a happy GSD.
you don't have to work your dog in the ring.
you can teach your dog "find it", retrieving games,
get the mail (take the mail from the mail person
and bring it to you, carry things from the car,
if you drop something teach your dog to pick
it up for you, get it's leash, etc. there's many things
you can teach your dog that falls under working
and you don't have to be in the ring. there's things you can do
indoors and outdoors.

your dogs job can be a pet/companion for you
and your family.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Match the *right* puppy or dog to your family's lifestyle.....
Devote the proper amount of attention to your GSD regarding mental & physical stimuli, properly train your puppy/dog to be a good & social canine family member....and he/she will be just fine.
*Dedication, determination, discipline & love*...4 extremely important ingredients when owning any animal.....anything additional is a plus!
JMO


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

In my opinion it is fine to have a gsd strictly for a pet. I have had them all my life. That being said, they do need something to do, so if by working them, you mean going for walks, obedience class, etc etc, then yes in a way you have to work them. They do make wonderful pets and are great with kids. Both DH and I grew up with GSD's and so did all of our kids, and now our grandkids are getting to know this wonderful breed through Wolfie.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

We are taking a show handling class with 2 whippets-they just love Rorie-cool dogs


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes some have high prey drive but not all of them and even the ones with great prey drive can be taught not to chase. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the Whippets as long as you're there to supervise the pup as it gets bigger and possibly starts to get too rough. (Because of it's size, not because it's aggressive)

Lots of us have GSD's living with cats and smaller dogs with no problem. It just takes time and training.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Agree that you don't have to do any formal work with your GSD, just need to make sure he gets lots of excercise, fun training, and mental stimulation.
> 
> I actually would not let a GSD play with wippets - GSDs are herding breeds and they like to chase and nip - not good for fast little delicate dogs like wippets.


Definitely agree! I don't do formal work with Benny. We do lots of hikes and have some agility equiptment in the yard that we use for fun. We plays lots of fetch and I take him around town. All GSD's need good socialiaztion and they want to be with their people, not left in a yard. Most GDS's do not HAVE to work at an official sport to satisfy their drives as long as they have an active like with their human family. They love to be given a job to do and I have taught Benny to pick up things I drop. He now is always watching to see if I drop something and them giving it to me. I think your family could really keep a GSD mentally stimulated.

In addition to Benny we have a Borzoi"Jake "who is a sighthound like a Whippet. The Borzoi loves to run and Benny loves to chase and herd him back and will nip him in play. It is not a problem because Jake has lots of fur. 

We taught Benny not to chase our cats but still have to monitor him with them. I think it woul d be much harder to teach him not to chase another dog and I would not let a GSD play unsupervised with Whippet.s Actually I don't let Benny play unsupervised at all


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

You already got many great responses and all that I agree with. I just wanted to add one more...
YOUR KIDS WILL WORK YOUR DOGS ENOUGH HAHAHAHA.

I had a friend with three kids get a australian/husky mix and playing with/protecting the kids was his full time job he enjoyed. They did have to supervise him though-puppies play rough and if a kid pulls on his ear or tail or anything harsh like that they will turn around and bite  (so it's wonderful for kids too because they learn respectful manners towards animals lol)


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Thanks for all the feedback!*

You guys have given me so much encouragement and great feedback. We homeschool so our dogs "never get a break" from the kids! We have considered 4H Canine training and if we get a new dog the girls won't have to fight over the whippet baby. I had to laugh a bit about the concern about the Whippet. Don't take me wrong, I am taking it seriously but I did chuckle a bit and think "The GS would have to catch it first!" The whippet is so fast I don't know how it doesn't run into things. I would love some feedback re: what went wrong with our previous GS. Is this were I can do that or do I need to go to a different thread? Thanks again. I'm investigating breeders vs rescues. I'm being cautious but am so excited about the possibility of having a GS in our home again! Thanks again for the education and encouragement! Monica


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

people always say match the puppy or let the breeder
match the puppy. when you want pick of the litter
where's the matching?



robinhuerta said:


> Match the *right* puppy or dog to your family's lifestyle.....
> 
> JMO


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I will have pick of the litter with each litter..(pick being best in both conformation & temperament)...BUT...if the *overall* temperament & criteria, does not fit the buyer's needs....then I could not sell them what I considered the **pick puppy*.*

A puppy must to be placed with the proper buyer.
I could elaborate...but I'm hoping I've explained it enough...?....let me know.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think all drive levels can be found so the most important thing is to communicate realistically WHAT kind of life you honestly expect the dog to have. 

I think the big problems come up when someone tries to force a high drive dog into a complacent life or a low drive dog into a high drive activity.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think its wrong to have a GSD and not work it. HOWEVER, I think most people have a much narrower definition of work! What I mean, is if you want a couch potato seek out another breed. But if you're willing to provide the physical and mental stimulation required of the GSD, thats "work" for the dog. 

I encourage you to look into rescue! Find an adult with a solid temperament so you don't have to worry about aggression issues. And I disagree with those that say GSDs shouldn't be combined with Whippets. I fostered for the Italian Greyhound Rescue for a number of years with 2 GSDs (and both rescue dogs themselves.) They're even more delicate  You can see some of my fosters here:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

In my very limited experience, I'd say yes, but I'd also advise you NOT to get a working line GSD without planning some kind of "job" for them (not just being a pet and playmate.

Saber is a WGWL and I absolutely cannot imagine having her and not working her. I think she needs it, not just exercise but mental stuff and structured training (like OB, tracking, dock diving). I hope to add rally and agility eventually. If I was not going to do those things I think I'd be wasting a very good dog.


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lin: After watching your video, I think the solution to my problem is that YOU need to rehome one of your dogs to me!


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Posted hx in Aggression Forum*

Hello; Again thanks for all the advice. I took someone's advice and posted about my previous GS hx and need for rehoming. I put it in the Aggression forum b/c I'm not sure how this all works! Hopefully you can find it there and cont to educate me! Monica


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it is fine for a person to own GS and not work them. Many of my dogs go to people who do not work their dogs and I breed dogs that DO work if that's the home they go to. I look less kindly on breeders that DONT work their dogs,,,,but to own?....go for it!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know several GSD's in my area that are just companions. My daughter has 4 friends with the breed and the families do nothing with their dogs as far as sportwork or competitive obedience. 

Too bad more people don't work them or whatever, there would be more venues for training if there was more interest in it! Even 4-H would be good for the kids to get their dogs out and about.
I agree with Cliff, if you are a breeder you should be showing what your dogs are capable of(other than running around a conformation ring).


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

fam07 said:


> Lin: After watching your video, I think the solution to my problem is that YOU need to rehome one of your dogs to me!


Hah, over my cold dead body


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Cliff. A good dog is a good dog, anywhere, anytime, doing anything, bringing joy and making the life complete. A not so good dog, yes, requires job and constant training just to be maintained functional.

PS Breeders yes, better work their dogs but for a different reason than not to waste a good dog


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Homeschooling five kids? Stay at home mom? Is that the case? 4H and all kinds of other stuff? It sounds like you will have a good quantity of time where the dog can be out of the crate and with its family, and that is good. But it sounds like you probably do not have much time to breathe beyond what all you are doing. You need to get a job so you can rest from that schedule. 

I think that if you decide on another shepherd you should research the various lines, and find dogs that have good temperament, and not over the top in energy or drives. I suggest German Showline dogs. But I am partial. I think that if you find the wrong breeder, you can be up to your ears in energy and drives with a working line puppy. 

While puppies do take more work than adults, and training is definitely a must, and not just one set of classes, quantity of time is actually better than a short amount of quality time. A GSD is perfectly happy to lay on the floor while you work on your computer for hours -- and that is all time spent with his family. 

Taking him to puppy classes, then basic, then more classes, then CGC classes -- all of that will help build a good trusting bond, good manners, and will help him work his body and his mind. 

Good luck.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a working line GSD that doesn't "work" per say, but we do a lot with her off a competition field. We track for fun, do agility daily on our play ground equipment, OB twice a day, play find games, and have a pack of dogs they run with once a day for around an hour. She's rarely bored, not overly destructive, and is almost mellow in the home...almost lol she is still young and lets me know she's bored by dropping her toys down the stairs and chasing them. I found puppy classes were really good for her along with our more mental fun like tracking and find games. It's not at all impossible just be prepared for a lot of dog the first two years


----------

